# An important message for all Kindle Boards members.



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

This forum is teetering on the brink of disaster, and the immediate cooperation of all members is needed to avert a calamity of epic proportions.

Unbridled enthusiasm associated with the release of K3 has resulted in posts containing an unprecedented number of exclamation points and, as a result, our supply of this vital commodity has been dangerously depleted.  For this reason members are being asked to refrain from excessive use of ANY punctuation, signs, and symbols until further notice.  Please note that KB moderators, gurus, and representatives of the major user groups (Readers, Compulsive Shoppers, and Owners of Rice Makers) have agreed that one exemption is warranted and that, as you might expect, is our chapter of the UEA (United Enablers of America).  While in a perfect world rules would apply equally and to all, we have no choice but to adopt a policy of tolerance insofar as our enabling brethren are concerned.  (There is no telling what might happen if their activities are curtailed and the flow of merchandise is interrupted and I, for one, do not want to find out.)

Members who are unduly stressed by the moratorium should seek help immediately by dialing the Kindle Boards Hotline, 1-800-IMMANUT.  Please listen carefully as our options have changed.  For individual counseling, press 1.  For group therapy, press 2.  For medication, press 3. Moderators will be manning the phone lines 24/7 unless, of course, they find the medication -- in which case the hotline will be of no use whatsoever and you might as well hang up.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I figure if I use a bunch of them, other people won't have them!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And after tomorrow, or at most Friday, all the moderators but one will be unavailable, as they'll be snuggled up with their K3s.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

|)|)
(o.o)
(_0_)o /hop\ /hop\ /hop\ I made a bunny. *giggle*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
/\
< O>
\/ NINJA STAR


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Scarlet, that is mean. ;


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Annalog said:


> Scarlet, that is mean. ;


I need more votes for the queen of mean poll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Q:l
Davy Crockett


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

What!!!!?!!!!!eleventy!!!!!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

"Multiple exclamation marks,' he went on, shaking his head, 'are a sure sign of a diseased mind."
Terry Pratchett - Eric

"Five exclamation marks, the sure sign of an insane mind." 
Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man

"And all those exclamation marks, you notice? Five? A sure sign of someone who wears his underpants on his head."
Terry Pratchett - Maskerade


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

What!!!!!!
We're running out of exclamation points!
Don't look here, I'm not sharing mine!!!!   I've got a K3 coming (tomorrow) that needs some extra punctuation!!!


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Libby - that's priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oops!  

Melissa


----------



## Mac Jones (May 7, 2009)

I just wish they would fix the smileys.

The happy face looks depressed to me. I had to change a happy to a laughing more than once as I was afraid of spreading depression.

Please look into this.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

no kindle three for me this week
nor any day this month or next
rather shall i continue reading
my kindle two and not be vexed

cw reace


pm me if you wish to discuss terms regarding the purchase of unused punctuation or upper case credits


----------



## Scooter321 (Jan 30, 2010)

Love it! See how restrained I can be?  ?? ?? ??


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

LOL, serious deja vu here! A few years ago, some friends and I (all moderators and admins of a message board a lot like this one) formed a society called SEXp2, and here is a copy of the original email (names blotted, of course):


> Exclamation Point Shortage Threatens The Entire Internet
> |
> From: T Roy
> 9/14/07
> ...



We had our own icon: 









I just had to share.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

im sorry i had no idea there was such a shortage i will curtail my use of punctuation marks accordingly until this crisis has passed and ill also not use any capital letters as they may soon be in short supply since omg looks better when in all caps hey since i cant use a period does that mean i have to keep typing all night but i have to work tomorrow i cant stay up all night typing and also while im typing i cant track my packages from amazon and also i cant refresh other kindleboard threads to see what the other crazy people are doing up this late help i cant stop i need someone to come over here and unplug my keyboard because without a period my sentences will just go on and on and on and on and on omgwhatifwerunoutofspacestoohelpdavidcomestopmethishasgonefarenou


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

A box of exclamation points might have...fallen off of a truck...and I might have them...and maybe you can buy them for $10 each. This is all hypothetical, mind yez...pm me to learn more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all are nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Betsy


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

This is an official notification from Amazon Customer Services -



> Anyone who pre-ordered a box of "Exclamation Marks & Other Punctuation Symbols" prior to August 1st will have their order shipped before the release date of 27th August if they can be bothered to get around to shipping them, which they probably won't.
> 
> If you ordered a box of "Exclamation Marks & Other Punctuation Symbols" last week, they will be shipped tomorrow for customers who selected their new free shipping service "Arthritic Tortoise With Wooden Leg", but only if you live on the moon.
> 
> ...


That's all straight from the horse's mouth... neigh!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> A box of exclamation points might have...fallen off of a truck...and I might have them...and maybe you can buy them for $10 each. This is all hypothetical, mind yez...pm me to learn more.


*wanders over and scoops up a bunch*

! ! ! !!!!
! ! ! !!!!
!!!! !!!! !!!! 
!!!! !!!! !!!!
!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
! ! !
! ! ! !!!!

(if anyone guesses the song in my head, I'll be shocked).


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


>


Jeff, you've forgotten one of the kindleboard rules-


Spoiler



only other people are allowed to beat you up. not yourself.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The exception being when the blunt object closely resembles an exclamation mark.


----------



## newb (Jul 12, 2010)

NogDog said:


> no kindle three for me this week
> nor any day this month or next
> rather shall i continue reading
> my kindle two and not be vexed
> ...


Thank you for your beautiful poetry!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

scarlet said:


> *wanders over and scoops up a bunch*
> 
> ! ! ! !!!!
> ! ! ! !!!!
> ...


No One Mourns The Wicked

{only cuz that's what I'm listening to!}


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> No One Mourns The Wicked
> 
> {only cuz that's what I'm listening to!}


Nope. There is a pattern to my ! ! ! !!!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Is that anything like a method to your madness?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Nope. There is a pattern to my ! ! ! !!!!


Okay as a wild guess it wouldn't be 1812 would it?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I need more caffeine before reading threads like this.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Is that anything like a method to your madness?


You hush! Be careful, I might steal some "!" from what you're reading and poke YOU with them.



Tip10 said:


> Okay as a wild guess it wouldn't be 1812 would it?


Closer, but no. Think Morse code.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When we run out of exclamation points, we'll need to use cattle prods, of which Betsy has a surplus.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Think Morse code.


 . . . -



Spoiler



Beethoven's 5th.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> When we run out of exclamation points, we'll need to use cattle prods, of which Betsy has a surplus.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Or Verena's Stick.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

LibbyD said:


> Members who are unduly stressed by the moratorium should seek help immediately by dialing the Kindle Boards Hotline, 1-800-IMMANUT. Please listen carefully as our options have changed. For individual counseling, press 1. For group therapy, press 2. For medication, press 3. Moderators will be manning the phone lines 24/7 unless, of course, they find the medication -- in which case the hotline will be of no use whatsoever and you might as well hang up.


*dials the Hotline*

Robot Voice: Thank you for calling the Kindleboards Hotline. If you are -

David: *1*

*ring - ring - ring - click*

Operator: This is the Kindleboards Hotline, how can I help you?

David: Yeah, I've just found out about the shortage of exclamation marks, and this is really freaking me out.

Operator: Please calm down, sir, that last sentence was dangerously close to needing an exclamation mark, and we are on a severe rationing system.

David: Sorry, sorry. It's just, well, if we're running out of those, can we run out of anything else? What's next, question marks? Periods? Hyphens?

Operator: Take a deep breath, sir. Can I please have your name?

David: David.

Operator: Excellent. Now David, I've been told by Harvey that the only other character we're running close to out of is the letter D. We failed to order an adequate supply, something to do with a war and muppets and an excess number of users with that particular letter.

David: What? Wait, that's even worse!!

Operator: Sir, if you continue to speak in such a matter, I will have to contact the authorities. That was two exclamation marks wasted.

David: But I can't run out of Ds! That's my freaking name!

Operator: Sir, I already warned you...

avi : Sorry, alright, I'll behave. Wait. What the heck happene to my name?

Operator: We seem to be experiencing a temporary glitch. Can you please stop using the letter ' '.

avi : What letter?

Operator: ' '

avi : Is this a joke?

Operator: I assure you, my hourly wages o not entitle me to a sense of humor.

avi : Are we about to run out of any other letters? Crap. Not goo , not goo .

Operator: We've analyzed the problem and sent the Proper Authorities after the culprits. There's a threa in particular that has abuse both the ' 's and the exclamation marks.

avi : Heh, heh, yeah, about that, see me an avi McAfee were just fooling aroun telling some jokes, we i n't mean to cause a problem...

* avi hears a knock at the oor*

Operator: I've receive wor that the Proper Authorities have arrived at the suspect's house and shoul soon be arreste .

avi : .... amn. Go amn. Well guess what? I ain't going, not without a fight! You hear me, Proper Authorities!! If I go, then the whole bloo y forums can go without their exclamations!!!!!!!

Operator: Sir, please calm own an open the oor.

avi : For freedoom!!!! Revolution!!!!!! For the avi 's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*click*

---

avi alglish


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

I think the only justification for using exclamation marks is an overdose of zoloft.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I think the only justification for using exclamation marks is an overdose of zoloft.


*points to Foreverjuly's signature, specifically at the 99 cents part*


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the much-needed laugh.  Does anyone know if there is a "Nonsense Forum"?  Think I'll go look....


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

There is! (oops)  It's generalnonsense.net.  Going to go look around.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

OH NO!!!!!!!!!

I LOVE!!! exclamation points!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

Please ignore my previous post.  Just checked out the site.  It's scary (with a LOT of exclamation points).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LibbyD said:


> This forum is teetering on the brink of isaster, and the imme iate cooperation of all members is nee e to avert a calamity of epic proportions
> 
> Unbri led enthusiasm associate with the release of K3 has resulte in posts containing an unprece ented number of exclamation points and as a result, our supply of this vital commo ity has been angerously eplete For this reason members are being aske to refrain from excessive use of ANY punctuation, signs, and symbols until further notice Please note that KB mo erators gurus and representatives of the major user groups Rea ers Compulsive Shoppers and Owners of Rice Makers have agree that one exemption is warrante and that as you might expect is our chapter of the UEA Unite Enablers of America While in a perfect worl rules woul apply equally and to all we have no choice but to adopt a policy of tolerance insofar as our enabling brethren are concerne There is no telling what might happen if their activities are curtaile and the flow of merchandise is interrupted and I, for one o not want to find out
> 
> ...


Libby

I have e ited your original post to remove all the punctuation and also the letter ' ' which is in critically short supply. I' appreciate it if you coul also go change your user name _post haste_ and get ri of the ' '

Thanks

Leslie
Global Mo


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Hhahahahahahha. The Global Mo  has spoken.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> *dials the Hotline*
> 
> Robot Voice: Thank you for calling the Kindleboards Hotline. If you are -
> 
> ...


Ha!

You misse one!

Ha! Hahaha! Hahahahahahaha! a a a a a a a a a a a !

ey! T ey took my letter " " too.
T ose Bastar s!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You people are crazy!!!!  I have to admit I'm excited about everyone getting their K3's and I didn't even order one.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

David McAfee said:


> Ha!
> 
> You misse one!
> 
> ...


O man, I'm gonna ave to e it my user name too.... ang it.

Step


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> *points to Foreverjuly's signature, specifically at the 99 cents part*


I like to mix mine with a little bit of liquid drano to spice it up.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> O man, I'm gonna ave to e it my user name too.... ang it.
> 
> Step


I'll lend you some of my stash of "h"s.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks,  dearie!  (I borrowed a few 'd's too....  )


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Thanks, dearie! (I borrowed a few 'd's too....  )


No problem. But no "!" for you.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oops. I used one without thinking.  I sowwy. I'll give it back.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

If we start inverting them is it the same as giving them back instead of using them?

Here's a whole bunch back!!!
*
¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Oops. I used one without thinking. I sowwy. I'll give it back.


Oh no! Ae we unning our of "R"s too?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

No, they'we just tuwning into w's.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Just found 1 packet !s under the stairs, two packs of pre-war ?s in the cellar, and some past their sell-by-date ,s (hardly any mould) - Oops, no full stops - still this lot should keep me going for a while - anyone else stuck, just ask -


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

```
<?php
/**
 * Ration exclamation marks
 * @return string
 * @param string $text
 */
function saveBangs($text)
{
   if($userName == "NogDog") {
      return $text;
   }
   return preg_replace('/[!\xA1]+/', '.', $text);
}
?>
```


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nog. . . .no swearing. . . .this is a family board. . . . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Try these instead of bats (exclamation marks).

愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛愛

Love makes the world go 'round. 愛

宋
一
地
(Sung Yi-di)
Ed Patterson


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Glad to see that craziness extends past the David's!!!  Oops, I'm sure I used a whole bunch of stuff in short supply there but down here in Oz we got all the punctuation marks and letters you need


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Psst
I heard someone sneaked into generalnonsense.net and appropriated some of their !s, ds and hs.  Maybe even some ?s and ws.  Not sure who it was but if you are looking for some punctuation or a few letters you might try Let's Talk Kindle, not like I know or anything.  

Oh, if someone named Guido mentions he's an old friend who's been looking for me, you never heard of me.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I nominate this threa for the best threa awar


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


> I nominate this threa for the best threa awar


Secon e .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I disagree!!!  It's Silly!  Just Silly!!!!

This is a serious forum.  There will be no Silliness!


KindleBoards apologizes for the Silliness of this thread.


That is all.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This thread reminded me of this, which I heard years ago on Car Talk...

Posted by Funn E. Guy on April 10, 1996 at 13:39:22:

Originally written by the staff of The Onion®

Vowels to Bosnia

ask and you shall receive...

Cities of Sjlbvdnzv, Grzny to Be First Recipients

Before an emergency joint session of Congress yesterday, President Clinton announced US plans to deploy over 75,000 vowels to the war-torn region of Bosnia. The deployment, the largest of its kind in American history, will provide the region with the critically needed letters A,E,I,O,U, and Y, and is hoped to render countless Bosnian words more pronounceable.

"For six years, we have stood by while names like Ygrjvslhv and Tzlynhr and Glrm have been horribly butchered by millions around the world," Clinton said. "Today, the United States must finally stand up and say 'Enough.' It is time the people of Bosnia finally had some vowels in their incomprehensible words. The US is proud to lead the crusade in this noble endeavor."

The deployment, dubbed Operation Vowel Storm by the State Department, is set for early next week, with the Adriatic port cities of Sjlbvdnzv and Grzny slated to be the first recipients. Two C-130 transport planes, each carrying more than 500 24-count boxes of "E's," will fly from Andrews Air Force Base across the Atlantic and airdrop the letters over the cities.

Citizens of Grzny and Sjlbvdnzv eagerly await the arrival of the vowels. "My God, I do not think we can last another day," Trszg Grzdnjkln, 44, said. "I have six children and none of them has a name that is understandable to me or to anyone else. Mr. Clinton, please send my poor, wretched family just one 'E.' Please."

Said Sjlbvdnzv resident Grg Hmphrs, 67: "With just a few key letters, I could be George Humphries. This is my dream."

If the initial airlift is successful, Clinton said the United States will go ahead with full-scale vowel deployment, with C-130's airdropping thousands more letters over every area of Bosnia. Other nations are expected to pitch in as well, including 10,000 British "A's" and 6,500 Canadian "U's." Japan, rich in A's and O's, was asked to participate, but declined.

"With these valuable letters, the people of war-ravaged Bosnia will be able to make some terrific new words," Clinton said. "It should be very exciting for them, and much easier for us to read their maps."

Linguists praise the US's decision to send the vowels. For decades they have struggled with the hard consonants and difficult pronunciation of most Slavic words. "Vowels are crucial to construction of all language," Baylor University linguist Noam Frankel said. "Without them, it would be difficult to utter a single word, much less organize a coherent sentence. Please, just don't get me started on the moon-man languages they use in those Eastern European countries."

According to Frankel, once the Bosnians have vowels, they will be able to construct such valuable sentences as: "The potatoes are ready"; "I believe it will rain"; and "All my children are dead from the war" [And "Oh my God, there's an axe in my head." ?]

The airdrop represents the largest deployment of any letter to a foreign country since 1984. During the summer of that year, the US shipped 92,000 consonants to Ethiopia, providing cities like Ouaouoaua, Eaoiiuae, and Aao with vital, lifegiving supplies of L's, S's and T's. The consonant-relief effort failed, however, when vast quantities of the letters were intercepted and hoarded by violent, gun-toting warlords.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Reminds me of the great setter on the US volleyball team that won the gold medal in 1988, Bob Ctvrtlik. His last name has one vowel but three syllables (pronounced "sta-vert'-lik"). I remember watching one of the games on TV, back when "Wheel of Fortune" was probably the biggest game show on TV, and the camera found a fan with a sign that said something like, "Hey Ctvrtlik, buy a vowel!"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a good friend whose last name is Vajgrt . . pronounced Vai-gert. . . .at least he has the "a".


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The Italians have a monopoly on vowels and won't give any to the Slavs.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Leslie said:


> Before an emergency joint session of Congress yesterday, President Clinton announced US plans to deploy over 75,000 vowels to the war-torn region of Bosnia. The deployment, the largest of its kind in American history, will provide the region with the critically needed letters A,E,I,O,U, and Y, and is hoped to render countless Bosnian words more pronounceable.


Ha ha ha ha ha! Leslie, that cracked me up.

This thread is hilarious.

Vicki


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In Germany, we had a Sergeant Wrschka. It was pronounce (Woshka), but we called him Sgt. Alphabetsoup. We also had a Sergeant Kasturakis, who became Sgt. Castyourrocksoff.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> I nominate this threa for the best threa awar





Half-Orc said:


> Secon e .


Heresmyvote


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> In Germany, we had a Sergeant Wrschka. It was pronounce (Woshka), but we called him *Sgt. Alphabetsoup*. We also had a Sergeant Kasturakis, who became *Sgt. Castyourrocksoff*.
> 
> Ed Patterson


ROFL - tell me Ed, seriously, how much trouble did you get into for that? Sorry, overusing punctuation again!!!!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I nee some exclamation points.  Woul one of the mo s be willing to break into Scarlet's post an  get me a few.  I'll make cookies(exclamation point)


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

imallbs said:


> I nee some exclamation points. Woul one of the mo s be willing to break into Scarlet's post an get me a few. I'll make cookies(exclamation point)


Before I mess with Scarlet.... what kind of cookies


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

imallbs said:


> I nee some exclamation points. Woul one of the mo s be willing to break into Scarlet's post an get me a few. I'll make cookies(exclamation point)


For the right kind of cookies (chocolate chip or white chocolate chip), I'll GIVE you some !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That enough?


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

how about these


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

imallbs said:


> how about these


not that fond of berry cookies, but okay.



Spoiler



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Scarlet's killing spree is on a hiatus.. but don't push her too far..


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

scarlet said:


> not that fond of berry cookies, but okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


BTackitt said:


> Scarlet's killing spree is on a hiatus.. but don't push her too far..


There is that
Scarlet here's some cookies without berries


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

imallbs said:


> ThanksThere is that
> Scarlet here's some cookies without berries


YUM! *goes off into corner to eat her cookies*


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^  Gonna share?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> ^^^ Gonna share?


Ha!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> ^^^ Gonna share?


Deb Martin's making more. You can have a couple of those.



Jeff said:


> Ha!


Jeff, I'm still waiting for a bribe from you, so don't poke the crazy lady.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Jeff, I'm still waiting for a bribe from you, so don't poke the crazy lady.


The chocolate tamales weren't enough?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> The chocolate tamales weren't enough?


They haven't arrived yet. What did you do, send 'em pony express?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Maybe during this shortage, we could all make this an opportunity to get more use out of some of the lesser-used punctuation and symbols we have been ignoring for too long. Here's a starter kit to help you get going with them:

*† ‡ ˆ ‰ ‹ • - - ˜ ™ › ¤ ¦ § ¨ © ª « ¬­ ® ¯ ° ± ² ³ µ ¶ · ¸ ¹ º » ¼ ½ ¾*
*† ‡ ˆ ‰ ‹ • - - ˜ ™ › ¤ ¦ § ¨ © ª « ¬­ ® ¯ ° ± ² ³ µ ¶ · ¸ ¹ º » ¼ ½ ¾*


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Maybe during this shortage, we could all make this an opportunity to get more use out of some of the lesser-used punctuation and symbols we have been ignoring for too long. Here's a starter kit to help you get going with them:
> 
> *† ‡ ˆ ‰ ‹ • - - ˜ ™ › ¤ ¦ § ¨ © ª « ¬­ ® ¯ ° ± ² ³ µ ¶ · ¸ ¹ º » ¼ ½ ¾*
> *† ‡ ˆ ‰ ‹ • - - ˜ ™ › ¤ ¦ § ¨ © ª « ¬­ ® ¯ ° ± ² ³ µ ¶ · ¸ ¹ º » ¼ ½ ¾*


Those will be helpful but I think I'll start another 3/4 batch of cookies just incase I nee some ' 's or ' 's or ' 's


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe those red-tinted ones are...(dramatic pause)...blood cookies.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> Maybe those red-tinted ones are...(dramatic pause)...blood cookies.


you try one and let us know.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> *dials the Hotline*
> 
> Robot Voice: Thank you for calling the Kindleboards Hotline. If you are -
> 
> ...


That was just outright hysterical!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

You cou switch to Oligart. That  oesn't have an " "'s.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

scarlet said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I figure if I use a bunch of them, other people won't have them!


Scarlet, you're such a good bad girl!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

davethedc said:


> Scarlet, you're such a good bad girl!


Give me cookies or chocolate and I might return some.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> *dials the Hotline*
> 
> Robot Voice: Thank you for calling the Kindleboards Hotline. If you are -
> 
> ...


Hahaha I think you mean for free oom!!!
Very funny Avi!


----------

